# [?] Untheme a themed .apk



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I looked for a similar thread but couldn't find one.

I'm running the Synergy theme on my CM7DX but I want to untheme Facebook. Is it possible and if so how?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

If I remember correctly this is how I did it before.

Manage Apps > Uninstall Facebook
Root Explorer (or anything with root access) > delete facebook.apk if still present
Download and Install Facebook From Market.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

D3M0NYK said:


> If I remember correctly this is how I did it before.
> 
> Manage Apps > Uninstall Facebook
> Root Explorer (or anything with root access) > delete facebook.apk if still present
> ...


Just tried this and it didn't seem to work. Thanks though.


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

If I get the time tonight and no one else responds, i'll drop cm7 on my phone and see if I can figure it out for ya.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

D3M0NYK said:


> If I get the time tonight and no one else responds, i'll drop cm7 on my phone and see if I can figure it out for ya.


Thanks man!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Ghub1 said:


> Just tried this and it didn't seem to work. Thanks though.


did you delete the facebook.apk? if so, what folder did you delete it from?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

unteme lol.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> did you delete the facebook.apk? if so, what folder did you delete it from?


Couldn't find it but I uninstalled it first from manage apps. So I would assume that would delete it too.


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Ghub1 said:


> Couldn't find it but I uninstalled it first from manage apps. So I would assume that would delete it too.


Not always, especially when it is themed. Normally the APK is listed under /system/app.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

D3M0NYK said:


> Not always, especially when it is themed. Normally the APK is listed under /system/app.


Interesting. Well I just did it again and checked in /system/app and there was no sign of the facbook.apk I did a search for "facebook" and it found nothing. So what else could I try?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

could check data/app/ or data/app-private/ but its unlikely usually facebook is always in system/app. i think the theme changer forces the apps to be themed on reboot or on install dont think theres a way around it without modifying the theme or just not using the theme...u could try downloading the synergy theme...and looking thru the .zip and see if u can take the facebook themeing part out


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> could check data/app/ or data/app-private/ but its unlikely usually facebook is always in system/app. i think the theme changer forces the apps to be themed on reboot or on install dont think theres a way around it without modifying the theme or just not using the theme...u could try downloading the synergy theme...and looking thru the .zip and see if u can take the facebook themeing part out


Okay so if one wanted to do this and didn't know how to, how would he get the zip from the market. I've always wanted to know how people did that.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm....sorry to took so long to respond didnt realize u had made a response post....but i looked in data/app/ using root explorer...or any other app that allows u to see all the root files. And then ull find one called com.bsthemes.theme.synergy-1.apk. This is after the theme is installed on ur phone...it doesnt have to be active..just installed so that its available in theme chooser...then u would use 7zip or any other zip software to open the apk...now where the image itself is...im not sure ill have to go look..but u may be able to just finish the facebook.apk in it... Or u may have to find the actual images that replace the ones in facebook. Ill check it out here ina bit and see if i can find it for u.


----------

